# Collecting Cigar Bands



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

*Hey Guys!*

*I am going to start collecting cigar bands off of cigars that I smoke, and I was just wondering if y'all had any suggestions. IE: the medium to put them on, organization, etc.

Thanks,
Danny*

:support:


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

i have started to do the same thing. Mainly as a referance to smokes I enjoyed.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

You could do like the women do and start cigar scrapbooking. lol


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

forgop said:


> You could do like the women do and start cigar scrapbooking. lol


Hah, I just like collecting the different bands of cigars that I like, I hope it won't end up with me scrap booking.


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

leojvs said:


> i have started to do the same thing. Mainly as a referance to smokes I enjoyed.


Same here... Mainly of the ones that I like.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

I started the same thing several years ago. Now I have a huge box full and can't seem to quit saving them. Will someone please come up with something to do with all of these things?


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a big bottle of Jack Daniels that I am going to put my bands in once I finish it off. It'll take me a long time to fill it with bands, but I think it will look cool once it is done


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

I have a Marvin the Martian beer stein filled with the bands i get done with....lol


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

discdog said:


> I started the same thing several years ago. Now I have a huge box full and can't seem to quit saving them. Will someone please come up with something to do with all of these things?


Same here... a big cigar box full of cigar bands. I went through it about a year ago to clear out the dupes (except for the special ones like the Opus). I thought about a cigar diary, but that sounded like work to me. Easier to just get another box.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

If you post some reviews you could win a nice journal to put them in from Mark at Cigarmony...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t2638-cigar-review-contest-from-cigarmonycom.html


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

I'm going to start making paper weights and keychains out of them. I need to find some acryllic though. I bought some and it was apparently old and it had already hardened in the container.


----------



## ashauler (May 11, 2007)

When I have a cigar for the first time, I pull the band and tape it to a 3 x 5 index card and make notes on my feeling about the stick as I smoke it....kinda like a personal mini-review. I keep the 3 x 5's in a small file box with dividers by brand (fuente-oliva-etc...) so that I can refer to them any time I want.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

i did this with some of mine-


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

i just stick mine up to a bulletin board whenever i smoke a new stick, this lets me keep track of all the different sticks i've smoked and makes a cool looking board, someday i'll probably organize it by brand but so far its basically in the order i smoked them


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

discdog said:


> I started the same thing several years ago. Now I have a huge box full and can't seem to quit saving them. Will someone please come up with something to do with all of these things?


Send the to the squid for using on his lighters!


----------



## mills (May 13, 2007)

jitzy said:


> i did this with some of mine-


Also planning to do something like this.


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

jitzy said:


> i did this with some of mine-


That's like what I want to do, it looks really cool!


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

boomshay said:


> i just stick mine up to a bulletin board whenever i smoke a new stick, this lets me keep track of all the different sticks i've smoked and makes a cool looking board, someday i'll probably organize it by brand but so far its basically in the order i smoked them


Also along the lines of want I want to do.


----------



## AngryFishH (May 20, 2007)

I am working on a collection to "personalize" one of my smaller humi's. I'll post pics when it gets done.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

AngryFishH said:


> I am working on a collection to "personalize" one of my smaller humi's. I'll post pics when it gets done.


thats what im colecting for now


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

I put my "special" bands in a Cigar Dossier (Purchased from Mark at Cigarmony) and the others I save for collages










Others have done the same


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Walt, that's great stuff man.

Man, I feel like a real slouch looking at that nice collage work you got there accompanied with the designs that Squiddy makes. 

CD


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

I saw some of those on ebay going for 50$$$.


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

xxwaldoxx said:


> I put my "special" bands in a Cigar Dossier (Purchased from Mark at Cigarmony) and the others I save for collages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's gorgeous.

Oh man, I just smoked a vintage Rocky Patel from 1990, it had the dual bands, not only was it a beautiful cigar, but it was the one of the best ones I've ever had! Definitely saving those bands!


----------

